# My turn to use the exclamation mark!



## Edna (Aug 8, 2012)

Yes! One of my female eastern Hermanns is digging a hole! I'm excited and NOT PREPARED because I was hoping for this blessed event maybe next summer. Any who, no need to count my eggs before they're laid, right? 
Shopping list: 
vermiculite


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 8, 2012)

Congrats! Very exciting for sure!


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Aug 8, 2012)

WOOHOO!! I can't wait to see lots of pictures of everything.


----------



## mctlong (Aug 8, 2012)

Yay!!!


----------



## wellington (Aug 8, 2012)

Woohoo, hope you have many eggs, and many cute little hatchlings. CONGRATS


----------



## Tom (Aug 8, 2012)

Very cool.


----------



## Edna (Aug 8, 2012)

Test hole #1. Sandy, nicely moist, surface temp of 83, LOTS of roots.
Now I'll just have to really watch her, and hope she makes a move before it starts getting cold here.
Would it be premature for me to order a hovabator?


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 8, 2012)

Edna said:


> Would it be premature for me to order a hovabator?



Nope, they don't spoil so having one on hands is always a good idea. I am just soooo excited for you!!


----------



## SWDK (Aug 8, 2012)

That's cool Edna. Congrats!!!


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Aug 8, 2012)

Yaaaa!!!!!


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 8, 2012)

As they say in the vernacular, "WOOT!! WOOT!!"


----------



## Edna (Aug 9, 2012)

Hole #2 is completed and she appears to be in labor.

3 perfect little eggs and now she's filling in the hole.


----------



## tortadise (Aug 9, 2012)

Awesome. Right in the middle of the clutch average size. CONGRATS. Now just wait a few months and wee little ones are gonna be hatching out. Congrats. Did you use the spoon method or just your hand?


----------



## Edna (Aug 9, 2012)

She deposited the eggs in the hole and I retrieved them with my fingers. Tight quarters! And the whole thing went very fast.


----------



## tortadise (Aug 9, 2012)

still keep an eye on her. especially if this is her first time. Might get some more coming your way.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Aug 9, 2012)

eek, so exciting!


----------



## Momof4 (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm so happy for you!! You sound so thrilled!


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 9, 2012)

Geesh story of my life, I miss ALL the fun and excitement! Knew I shoulda waited to go to KS. Did you give her some of whatever her favorite food is as a reward? Now comes the hardest part of all...the endless feeling wait for hatching.


----------



## Edna (Aug 9, 2012)

I gave her a meal of Mazuri and grated carrot, and she ate OK. She's not really settled down yet so I'll be watching her.
Yeah, the last eggs I waited on to hatch were dove, 14 days. This is going to feel like an eternity!


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 9, 2012)

It was nice of her to do this while you were home, rather then waiting for a couple more weeks when you were working.


----------



## Edna (Aug 9, 2012)

Yes, I seriously appreciate that. The whole event could have taken place under my radar, with unfortunate results. She's a very good tortoise girl!


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 9, 2012)

Aren't you glad you went ahead and ordered the incubator?


----------



## SWDK (Aug 10, 2012)

How long will it take to complete incubation?


----------



## Edna (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm told 60-72 days, not long really in the world of tortoises. I will start that count after they are placed in the incubator. The learning curve is going to be kind of steep


----------



## SWDK (Aug 10, 2012)

Not that long at all. I'm sure it will go by quickly. Good luck and keep me in mind should you want to sell one.


----------



## Edna (Sep 3, 2012)

Holy cow! She did it again! This time she laid two lovely little eggies, on Labor Day no less LOL. She is truely the "Apple" of my eye. If she had waited until tomorrow, I might have missed them.


----------



## lynnedit (Sep 3, 2012)

How exciting! What a good girl she is.


----------



## pam (Sep 4, 2012)

Congrats


----------

